# Halloween Scents



## Cellador (Aug 8, 2017)

Anyone have a FO suggestion for a Halloween themed CP soap (orange and black)? Pumpkin Spice scents are ok, but I'm not big into food scents.

I looked at the review spreadsheet but found a lot of FOs were no longer available. 

Thanks!


----------



## Rusti (Aug 8, 2017)

I recently used WSP's Witches Brew in a soap. It is patchouli, cedarwood and cinnamon - woodsy, earthy and spicy. I never would have thought of adding cinnamon to patch and cedar, but it really works.


----------



## earlene (Aug 8, 2017)

Good question.  I wouldn't like some of these, but here is a list of a few:  http://www.naturesgardencandles.com/blog/tag/what-are-good-halloween-scents/


----------



## Stacyspy (Aug 8, 2017)

I've done well with Witches' Brew, Dark Kisses, Stormy Nights, Moonlight Path, and Dragon's Breath.


----------



## Cellador (Aug 8, 2017)

Stacyspy said:


> I've done well with Witches' Brew, Dark Kisses, Stormy Nights, Moonlight Path, and Dragon's Breath.



Thanks! Which supplier(s)?


----------



## Stacyspy (Aug 8, 2017)

Cellador said:


> Thanks! Which supplier(s)?



Oops... Sorry... they're VACandle supply.


----------



## KristaY (Aug 8, 2017)

I did an orange and anise scented soap a couple of years ago that I really liked. It was orange and black tiger stripe, of course! It was good for me since I really like black licorice but I know many don't.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Aug 9, 2017)

This may not be what you're looking for but thesage.com carries an FO called "Freckles" that smells just like candy corn.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Aug 9, 2017)

I love love love the Bogeyman Fragrance from NG.


----------



## jcandleattic (Aug 9, 2017)

I like mixing my scents and last Halloween did a black/orange/yellow soap with a blend of Dragons Blood, Peppermint (just a tiny little bit) and Amish Harvest, and called it' Dragons Nest. 
The design of the soap pulled them in, the scent got them to buy. It's a nice, unique blend that you wouldn't think smells good but does. 
I experiment and mix my FO's all the time. You could try just mixing a few of what you have and come up with something unique to you.


----------



## shunt2011 (Aug 9, 2017)

SunRiseArts said:


> I love love love the Bogeyman Fragrance from NG.


 
Are you able to use this without your soap turning into soap on a stick and/or ricing?  I couldn't.


----------



## dixiedragon (Aug 9, 2017)

Autumn Warmth from Bittercreek. It's sort of smokey/spicy/sweet.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Aug 14, 2017)

shunt2011 said:


> Are you able to use this without your soap turning into soap on a stick and/or ricing? I couldn't.


 

I did not have any issues with it.  I used it in the star trek soap I posted on what soapy thing have you done today thread.

I did add to the oils before the lye though.


----------

